# Lab for detection work for adoption



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a yellow lab for adoption. An ideal candidate for scent detection. He was raised in Manhattan and not easily phased by distractions. Obsessive food and ball drive. Obedience trained in both positive reinforcement and compulsion - a dream to handle for any training situation. Social but not overbearing or distracted by people. Very compliant no matter which way he is handled. I can even start him on a scent for a serious working adopter. I have trained quite a bit of drug and explosive detection dogs, and he is exactly what you want in one.

Of course there is a catch which is why he is for adoption. 

One, he is close to 5 years old, but has been kept slim and healthy his whole life.

Two, has some resource guarding issues. It is very manageable as a working dog and goes hand in hand with how obsessive he is about food and toys. But, not the best dog to double as a house pet with children, etc.

Serious inquiries can email me directly: [email protected]

No adoption fee, just the right home.

A video of him is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRYE1p85gyU


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you to all that were interested. Shelly has been adopted.=D>


----------

